# woodworking vids on YouTube



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Videos from Craft Supplies USA [ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/CraftSuppliesUSA#g/c/3D50C76302FF05F8[/ame]

The ones linked are on YouTube and are for woodturning, and show using various supplies from Craft Supplies, BUT they're worth watching for the techniques used. (and some pretty cool stuff to see)

The food safe finish for bowls is nice for just renewing old wood ware. 

The Craft Supplies youtube has quite a few videos..if you switch to the grid view (upper right corner) you can see them all. and yes..this IS a company but they offer some good advice and I use them often for inspiration


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Ann. I got a shop smith a while back for the purpose of turning bowls havent had much time to mess with it. I like the idea of turning the pens also, that would be an awesome gift.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been trying to do bowls, but MAN I suck at it.:hair I think I'm trying to do too much of a cut at once..or my tools are getting out of shape as I sharpen them...or the gods of the lathe hate me 

I had one that was almost done...there I was congratulating myself as I looked at it with the lathe stopped. I just needed to take off that last bit....turned on the lathe and when I touched it with the tool...WHAM CHACHUG I dug into the side and pulled the whole thing off the lathe! ARRRRGHGHH

The pens sound like a really cool gift. I've never tried making one but some of those you see for sale are GORGEOUS! Even just the thought of a plain, simple pen that YOU made for someone...every time it's used they think of this lovely hand made gift.... I saw one site that talked about gluing up scrap of different types wood...and cutting it to the size for the pen. What a great way to use scraps of expensive wood that you hate to just throw away


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

You have gotton further than me. I have several burls in my wood stash saved for a time when i feel confident enough to use them at least close to successfully...my latest thing has been playing with the scroll saw, just this time of year there is so much else to do, plus i have had 2 bottle calves and 1 I was tube feeding...yes, the pens might be my next woodworking try.


----------

